# Where are they all??



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I was just reading through old threads of the Lina rehoming story from 15months ago. Noticed so many members that seemed like regular posters with a lot of posts that I no longer seen on the forum, where have they all disappeared to???


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I've wondered that myself recently. I don't post as much just because I can't settle down for too long without a tiny person crawling on me or a kid needing something. Life will not allow me on chi-people lol.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah there is a lot of people with a lot of posts that I never see! I checked on a few peeople and they have not been online since months and much longer!
I am on everyday but don't always have time to reply to threads. I really love this forum!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Me too! Where else can you stare at adorable puppies?!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kristin said:


> Me too! Where else can you stare at adorable puppies?!


Isn't it strange too?! I talk about dogs and their families on here as if I know them all personally - In a way I guess we do know each others babies really well. I talk about them on here much more than I do to others - because they just aren't that interested in Chis as I am!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Alot of us older ones quit coming on here because at one time there used to be alot of troublemakers on here who would start arguing with some of us for really no good reason at all except to cause trouble or to make themselves look right when they were wrong about something. :foxes15: Some would also ignore and/or belittle us online here, and we all just got fed up with it and some of us went to other chihuahua forums. Some of us are starting to come back here now and then, so hopefully the trouble-makers will stay gone now; at least I haven't seen the former trouble-makers on here. I'm coming back more and more cause I looooooove chihuahuas------love seeing pictures of them and hearing the stories about them!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Pookypeds said:


> Alot of us older ones quit coming on here because at one time there used to be alot of troublemakers on here who would start arguing with some of us for really no good reason at all except to cause trouble or to make themselves look right when they were wrong about something. :foxes15: Some would also ignore and/or belittle us online here, and we all just got fed up with it and some of us went to other chihuahua forums. Some of us are starting to come back here now and then, so hopefully the trouble-makers will stay gone now; at least I haven't seen the former trouble-makers on here. I'm coming back more and more cause I looooooove chihuahuas------love seeing pictures of them and hearing the stories about them!


Aww thats a shame! Troublemakers are not good, no room for them lol!
Everyone on here seems great now anyway!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

rocky scotland said:


> Aww thats a shame! Troublemakers are not good, no room for them lol!
> Everyone on here seems great now anyway!


 
That is why I sort of stopped posting a couple of years ago. when I came back last year I took some serious off a couple of people but this time I decided to stick it out. It isn't nice when people gun for, they were like a pack of dogs having a go at every oppertunity. Sad if you ask me because this is supposed to be a bit of fun.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Well all I can say is Darn this site - I work from home on my computer about 3 days a week - since I got Biggles and found this forum about two weeks or three weeks ago - my work output has gone way down!!

When I'm really stuck on something - I say ah sure I'll take a minute and look at the forum - 40 minutes later I go - aaargh! better get back to work!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww thats a shame trouble makers ruin it for every one i think its a great bunch of people thets on now though 
and yes i speak about people on here as if i know them personalyy
and i wish i could meet lots of people on here i think you are all great and im glad to say you are all my friends 

xxx mandy


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah, trouble makers are a pain in the butt.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I have been a member for a while now and sometimes if you haven't posted for a while it is hard to get back into it as there are so many new members from when I first joined so you pop on and take a look but never reply.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i'm just busy lately. alot of people have left. i think some of the names should be cleared out


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I stopped posting for a while I got annoyed at all the troublemakers but just recently started again I got into an online fight with a member & got called a name & then I got into trouble becaue of it so I stopped for a while but then came backafter that member left. This is supposed to be a fun place to discuss chis no one needs to be attacked or belittled cause their chi isnt standerd or something silly.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yea same here , i stoped for a year


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LoL Kioana when you stopped didnt you have like only 4 dogs?


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

appleblossom said:


> LoL Kioana when you stopped didnt you have like only 4 dogs?


Hey! Maybe if I go away for a year then I'll come back with more puppies!! I think it's worth a shot lol.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

lol def. worth a shot.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I hope all the old ones that have left come back because i have missed some of them


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol yes i only had 4 when i left. maybe i shoudn;t leave again


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Every once in a while I start reading a thread and it's the same people having the same debates and I just totally ignore it. Getting your frustration out on a chihuahua forum seems kind of silly to me. You can tell the really good people who care about people and pups and the ones who just want to be right all the time. I love this place and won't let anyone chase me off!!! LOL.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Every once in a while I start reading a thread and it's the same people having the same debates and I just totally ignore it. Getting your frustration out on a chihuahua forum seems kind of silly to me. You can tell the really good people who care about people and pups and the ones who just want to be right all the time. I love this place and won't let anyone chase me off!!! LOL.


Robin, you'd better not ever run off or we will CHASE YOU DOWN. Ha! What would I do without your beautiful pups to look at and gush over.  They are so beautiful and I love to hear your stories of Chloe and her orneriness.  She sounds like MY daughter Chloe! Little trouble maker!! ha!! Gotta love them. Must be the name. LOL!

Brodysmom


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Pookypeds said:


> Alot of us older ones quit coming on here because at one time there used to be alot of troublemakers on here who would start arguing with some of us for really no good reason at all except to cause trouble or to make themselves look right when they were wrong about something. :foxes15: Some would also ignore and/or belittle us online here, and we all just got fed up with it and some of us went to other chihuahua forums. Some of us are starting to come back here now and then, so hopefully the trouble-makers will stay gone now; at least I haven't seen the former trouble-makers on here. I'm coming back more and more cause I looooooove chihuahuas------love seeing pictures of them and hearing the stories about them!


Isn't that the truth Shelly? Remember when I made that long post about not wanting to post the boys pics anymore because sure enough someone would come along and point out that they weren't "standard" or be critical about where I got them. I only had Bu and Ernie then. I've since adopted two dogs also. I've seen nothing of the one person that caused so darn much trouble so I hope they are gone. Although I still steer clear of most of the dog topics. And the food topics. I mostly just post on the General chat.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

The trouble just seems to come in waves then its okay again, its happened a few times but the site is still going strong, which is great!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Sullysmum, you are one of those hanger on'ers. One of those really neat people that just doesn't offend nor care to get in the middle of all the drama. You've been one of my faves since I joined!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

As said above it comes in waves. Some get mad and leave or take a break because of trouble maker's and some are banned because they caused repeated trouble. Some do not realize that they contribute to the trouble that is caused and get upset when they are warned, so they get their feelings hurt and leave. Computer's crash, people get busy, health issues, personal circumstances change, you name it;-) 

We try to keep the peace and be as fair as possible. It gets slow for awhile and then picks back up


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Robin, you'd better not ever run off or we will CHASE YOU DOWN. Ha! What would I do without your beautiful pups to look at and gush over.  They are so beautiful and I love to hear your stories of Chloe and her orneriness.  She sounds like MY daughter Chloe! Little trouble maker!! ha!! Gotta love them. Must be the name. LOL!
> 
> Brodysmom


You're so sweet Tracy. It must be the name. She is something else. Love her spunk though, wish I was more like her sometimes. LOL.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> As said above it comes in waves. Some get mad and leave or take a break because of trouble maker's and some are banned because they caused repeated trouble. Some do not realize that they contribute to the trouble that is caused and get upset when they are warned, so they get their feelings hurt and leave. Computer's crash, people get busy, health issues, personal circumstances change, you name it;-)
> 
> We try to keep the peace and be as fair as possible. It gets slow for awhile and then picks back up


I think you guys do an amazing job. I can tell by the way a thread's going if it's going to get "dramatic" and I simply head out of there or make a joke. Life's just too short. I cannot believe anybody would make fun of or make rude comments about another pup that isn't up to standard or anything like that. How silly. People like that are unhappy and just don't know how to be nice. Not my kind of people. I'll stick with the cheery, happy chi lovers that make me feel good!!!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm constantly popping in to make sure everyone and their pups are ok, but life can get so hectic with 5 dogs and a full time job. Working on the phones all day makes it hard to want to talk to anyone when I get home, but I do love seeing everyone's babies and watching them grow. I try to post when I can, but I know I won't be going anywhere. I'm a chi addict now. Rochelle.


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

I wasn't able to get on the site for months  believe me i went through withdrawls... i was only able to get on at my college but when i finished i wasn't able to get on at all. I swear i checked every day to see if i could get on here. But i think it has something to do with my wireless for some reason because i plugged my laptop directly into the router with a cord and voila i am on the website... i got so excited when it started loading up this morning i was like yea right yea right and then the home page popped up and i am so excited im frantically reading all the posts trying to catch up.


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi everyone, i recognise lots of your names etc., I have not been on here for ages, not because of problems on site but personal ones. Now have a new chi as well as my other two dogs and loving catching up.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Lin said:


> Sullysmum, you are one of those hanger on'ers. One of those really neat people that just doesn't offend nor care to get in the middle of all the drama. You've been one of my faves since I joined!



Thankyou very much, that was a really nice thing to say to me.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Brodysmom 
Robin, you'd better not ever run off or we will CHASE YOU DOWN. Ha! What would I do without your beautiful pups to look at and gush over. They are so beautiful and I love to hear your stories of Chloe and her orneriness. She sounds like MY daughter Chloe! Little trouble maker!! ha!! Gotta love them. Must be the name. LOL!Brodysmom 



rcj1095 said:


> You're so sweet Tracy. It must be the name. She is something else. Love her spunk though, wish I was more like her sometimes. LOL.



My daughter is called Chloe too!


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

sullysmum said:


> Thankyou very much, that was a really nice thing to say to me.


I agree with Lin. 


I check in (lurk mostly) at least monthly, sometimes weekly, and must say that we have a really great group of people here now.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thankyou Maureen!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

i dont think i could ever stop coming here lol i love chis too much... i dont often notice any bad words said on here but i think its because when you can feel an argument brewing i just step out and leave them to it. but i wouldnt say it happnes often?

there are chis i miss though when people stop posting its nice to see friendly faces..or names lol xxx


----------

